# how many of you say you are holding out for the big one but,



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

How many of you say you are going to hold out for the big one but during the hunt shoot the first one that comes your way? Only reason I say this is because that is usually the case with me, at least with the bow. Last year it was big one or nothing. Well first 2 by 3 that comes by. Thwack. Oh well. This year I'm holding out for a big one or nothing.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

rabbitslayer said:


> How many of you say you are going to hold out for the big one but during the hunt shoot the first one that comes your way? Only reason I say this is because that is usually the case with me, at least with the bow. Last year it was big one or nothing. Well first 2 by 3 that comes by. Thwack. Oh well. This year I'm holding out for a big one or nothing.


I hold out no matter what as I don't like deer meat anyways (I love elk) and to gut for no reason keeps me from shooting just anything. I passed on a small 4x4 (20-22") last year and with 3 heads on my wall I don't have the space for more (inside) and my garage is not for my prized possessions if you know what I mean?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I pass on the smallies regularly, in fact now in my third year of the dh program and having not taken a single shot from any of the three weapons; I may lower standards somewhat this year, but certainly not the first thing seen in archery of muzzie, but maybe for the rifle hunt.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

This may not really fit the question but....
I'm in my 3rd Dedicated Hunter program. I hunt muleys every year (I rate the Muley the best trophy-deer/elk). I last killed a fat forky in 1982 when we needed the meat-none since. The trophy, the hunt, or the animal (character) will determine when I finally harvest again, if ever.
I'm running 50% on elk on public ground and we eat good. Mulies are, perhaps, my totem; after the Raven.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will not be holding out for anything. Im looking for my first bow kill.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey why don't you guys stop buying deer tags if your not going to eat the meat. Your screwing other hunters over that want that meat!


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

inbowrange said:


> Hey why don't you guys stop buying deer tags if your not going to eat the meat. Your screwing other hunters over that want that meat!


Provide me a phone number and I will donate my meat to you if I harvest!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Yahtahay said:


> inbowrange said:
> 
> 
> > Hey why don't you guys stop buying deer tags if your not going to eat the meat. Your screwing other hunters over that want that meat!
> ...


Just send em a pm on here and I will take it off your or any one hands any time.I love deer,elk,antelopem and moose meat.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm talking about thoughs who didn't get a tag. I have a tag.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I'll make jerky out of anyone's deer or elk. I love it. I'll take it any day...as long as you take care of it well.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm holding out for an ethical shot... not for what some might consider an ethical animal. 8)


----------



## TimBuck2 (Mar 16, 2009)

stillhuntin, you're a man after my own heart. The last deer I harvested was in 1989. I have, however, arrowed quite a few raghorn bulls and one limited entry bull over those years to keep some meat in the freezer. 

This year, my 13 year old son and I have Book Cliffs Archery Deer tags and I probably won't bring home anything either. I'll try my best to get my son on a good buck for his first one, but I'll probably just enjoy the hunt hoping to luck into a whopper--but based on our scouting out there so far, it's going to be difficult, but will be really fun...

Good luck everyone.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I have never killed anything smaller than a 3X3, and don't plan on doing so anytime soon. I've passed on many 2, 3 and 4 point bucks over the past several years and will continue to do so. I'm not holding out for a monster on the general season archery hunt, but I wan't something decent (in my eyes). Not saying it's right, wrong, ethical, not ethical - just the the way *I* prefer to hunt.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

In years past I have always shot the first buck I saw and everytime I regretted it because I would end up seeing a big deer later in the week.Last year was the first year I held out for a big buck.I passed on three bucks opening morning.A spike,a 2 point and a 2x3.That evening I watched a herd right at dark that had a couple nice bucks in it but when I went back in the morning turned out they were only three points and I was looking for 4 or better so I passed on them also.The last day of the hunt I passed on a 2 point and a spike also.My daughter and I slept in the truck and the 2 point was feeding right next to the truck when we woke up.My daughter was really upset that I didn't shoot him but I figured I had held out that long I wasn't going to settle for a 2. It was really easy to hold last year because I had a cow elk tag and knew I would be putting meat in the freezer.I didn't draw a cow tag this year but I did draw a doe tag so I am thinking I will hold for a 4 or better again this year at least until wednesday.


----------



## BullCrazy76 (Mar 6, 2009)

legacy said:


> Not saying it's right, wrong, ethical, not ethical - just the the way *I* prefer to hunt.


Bingo, that is spot on in my opinion, It is all about what you want and what your standards are. I get so tired of hearing guys scoff at people for taking small bucks or at guys holding out for a big buck. I know the argument that there would be more big bucks if people let the little ones walk, but not everyone has the experience or the patience to only harvest mature deer. To me it is a personal choice and no one else should impose their standards on others. I killed many smaller bucks when I first started bowhunting, but know I hold out for bigger deer and have since killed several big 4 points, which is what I hope to do again this year.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not a big antler guy. Though I gotta say, I had a mean case of trigger regret my first year hunting in Montana - 97. I took the first decent 4 point I had an ethical shot. Nice, 22 inch guy. Only to get to watch the largest deer I've ever seen in the wild 30+ inch 6x6, from 150 yards as he taunted me only a half an hour later. Durn it all. When I hunt in Montana, I get picky on the bucks after that. I've not hunted bucks in Utah since then.

While I'm not a trophy guy by any stretch - if all you want is the venison, it is my thought that you should just buy a doe/cow tag and leave the bucks/bulls to those who care about such things. But that's just me. Which is why I haven't bought a buck/bull tag in Utah in probably a decade.


----------



## ROI (Jul 13, 2009)

The hunters that try my patience are to ones that shoot a two-point then complain all year about having to shoot the two point. Shoot whatever legal deer you want. If your after antlers, great. If you hunt for meat, fine. But once you pull the trigger be happy with what you shot.

The deer might feed your family, might be your first archery kill, the hunt might have been very hard, it might carry a large set of antlers, or you might be in a very difficult place in your life and just need something to put a smile on your face. Whatever the reason be happy about what you shoot, or don't pull the trigger.

For me it is all about feeling a sense of accomplishment. If pulling the trigger won't give me that, then I let them walk.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I am the type that holds out, and I don't find it that hard to do. It is fun to watch the smaller bucks feed by you in the mornings and evenings and not feel like I have to do anything other than enjoy the scenery. Typically where I hunt (in Utah) you can pass on 18"-24" four points 2-3 times a day. It isn't that big of a deal, fun has heck though. Not to brag, but I even passed a 27" feeding at 33 yards last year. My buddy sitting next to me (no license) was going nuts I wouldn't draw back on him. I had seen bigger in that very spot a few days earlier so I just watched and enjoyed the show waiting for another one to come through. 

I am the type that says let the small ones grow. But to each their own, you won't find me playing internet ethics police. Enjoy your hunts this year!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

bwhntr said:


> It is fun to watch the smaller bucks feed by you in the mornings and evenings and not feel like I have to do anything other than enjoy the scenery.


I have to second that. 2 years ago I was hunting the northern rifle with my wife and in the evening of the second day we saw this little fork horn come up the hill and start feeding about 80 yards away. After watching him for about 10 minutes or so some other hunters came from the side and shot 4 or five shots at him missing all of them. Poor little guy had no idea what was going on, he just put his head up and started looking around. Soon enough he took off and lived to see another day. Point is until the gunfire started it was really relaxing to just watch him root arround without any idea we were there.

Waiting paid off the next morning with this guy.









I think he's respectable and I know he's not a trophy to a lot of guys on this board but I was sure happy with him.


----------

